# List of recent posts/threads.



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive some how managed to delete the list that is on top of the page that shows the threads that have recently been posted on, anyone know how to get it back again?

cheers.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

have you just minimised it with the little green arrow on the right ?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

no  its totally gone :no:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thunderstruck if you click on quick links at the top of the page,in the drop down menu the last 1 should say `Enable top statistics` click on that ,it should bring it back to normal


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

woohoo nice one mate has worked . REPPED. :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> woohoo nice one mate has worked . REPPED. :thumb:


No probs mate :thumbup1:


----------

